# Our new kiko twins have arrived!! Finally....



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

We had previously posted pictures of our Kiko doe that seemed to be way overdue and just wasn't going into labor! We are expecting really bad weather in the single digits in the next couple of days (extreme for our area!) so we thought maybe she would finally kid then. Well, she surprised us and decided to kid yesterday while it was still a beautiful sunny day. :stars:She went super fast and it was a flawless delivery. The little buckling came so fast we did not get to see it, but the doeling came butt first so she took slightly longer.  Here are pictures of our new babies- Hidalgo, our black and white buckling, and Heart of Dixie "Dixie", our all white doeling. Thanks to all you who helped us with encouragement and advice. It is so nice to have some mentors here since we don't have any where we live!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome babies! Congratulations


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They look great! And so glad she took advantage of the warmer weather. Good luck with your cold snap!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Aw, what beautiful babies! Congratulations!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats! That is super exciting!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Adorable babies! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are precious! Congrats!!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the congratulations! Much appreciated!! Kids are doing great inspite of the single digit temps with wind chill factors in the negative teens! They are so frisky and when momma brings them out of their little enclosure during the day, you should see them bouncing all over the place. They are hysterical to watch!


----------



## Bobby (Jan 8, 2014)

Pertty perttythey look great


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

They are so adorable! They make you want to just snuggle them up don't they?


----------

